
WhatsApp India limits message forwards to only 5 users/groups to curb fake news - sloka
https://blog.whatsapp.com/10000647/More-changes-to-forwarding
======
sadasivpet
Today i noticed some messages contained the notice ‘forwarded’ on top. Was
wondering why. So this is it. I do not understand how this will curb fake news
though.

